# نشرة توعية عن الوطأة الحرارية Heat Stress



## hashemspc (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ارجو من الله أن تكون هذه النشرة للتوعية ليس فقط لحياتنا المهنية و لكن لكل الاسرة

فقد أدركت أهمية الموضوع من هذا المنتدى الفاضل و وفقنى الله بالبحث و الترجمة من عدة مصادر أخرى

و اتمنى ان يكون للفائدة العامة


----------



## hashemspc (7 يونيو 2009)

أسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب و لوالدى بالرحمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولنا ولوالديه ووالدينا ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## hashemspc (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا حضرة المهندس غسان خليل و ادعو الله أن يوفقك و يجعل مجهوداتك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وكل تقديرى وشكرى للمهندس / غسان


----------



## almoj (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخوي
نسأل الله لك ولنا التوفيق والسداد
​


----------



## hashemspc (9 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يكرمكوا يا إخوانى و ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## تمبيزة (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله لك و غفر لك و لوالديك


----------



## نور وزمزم (9 يونيو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولنا ولوالديه ووالدينا ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## aoa_2000 (14 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك على هذه النشرة الأكثر من رائعة

وأستأذنك في الإقتباس منها عندنا في الشركة

وأسأل الله أن يرحم والديك ووالدينا أجمعين


----------



## hashemspc (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا إخوانى و ارجو من الله ان تكون للنفع العام أقصد ليس فقط على المستوى المهنى و لكن حتى فى حياتنا العامة
وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## almasry (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل واضافة رائعة


----------



## safety113 (16 يونيو 2009)

*HEAT ILLNESS*
*أخطار التعرض لحرارة الشمس*​*I- Heat exhaustion*
*Symptoms:*
*




**Feel thirst and weakness*
*



**Headache*
*



**Fatigue , impaired judgment*
*



**Hysteria*
*Treatment:*
*Place the victim in a shaded , cool environment and providing salty solution (1-2 L over 2-4 hours)*
*Heat exhaustion may progress to heat stroke if sweating ceases*
*أولا :الارهاق من الحرارة*
*الاعراض:*
*



**الشعور تماما بالضعف والعطش*
*



**الشعور بألم في الرأس*
*



**اجهاد عصبي*
*



**تشوش ذهن*
*طريقة المعالجة:*
*ضع المصاب في الظل وقدم له المحلول الملحي (1-2 )ليتر كل 24 ساعة *
*ان حالة الارهاق من جراء التعرض لاشعة الشمس يمكن ان تتطور الى صدمة حرارية في حال توقفت عملية التعرق*​*II- Heat Stroke*
*Symptoms:*
*



**Impaired consciousness*
*



**Fever*
*



**Absence of sweating, Dizziness*
*



**Weakness*
*



**Nausea and vomiting, Diarrhea, confusion, Blurred vision, convulsion. Then these lead to collapse*
*TREATMENT: the victim should be transferred to Hospital*
*ثانيا: الصدمة الحرارية*
*الاعراض:*
*



**ضعف في التركيز*
*



**ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة*
*



**الشعور بدوخة انعدام التعرق*
*



**الشعور بضعف عام في الجسم*
*



**تقيؤ – اضطراب – اسهال - عدم وضوح في الرؤيا – تشنج*
*وهذا مايقود المصاب بانهيار تام*
*المعاجة:في هذه الحالة يتم نقل المصاب الى المشفى*​*PREVENTION*​*الوقاية*​*A lot of fluid consumption should be encouraged. *
*Workers should not begin work in hot temperatures without proper acclimatization.*
*Workers should have regular breaks while working in hot climates (according to situation).*
* SALT SOLUTION:*

*Oral re-hydration therapy (ORT) Ready Solution: - Salt tablets + OSMO solution (sachets)*
*Self Made solution add three full tablespoons of sugar and one tablespoon of salt to one liter of clean water . Drink every 15 minute*
*يستحسن شرب المحلول الملحي في الاجواء الحارة*
*على العمال الا يعملوا في الاجواء ذات درجات الحرارة العالية دون التأقلم التام مع هذه الاجواء*
*أخذ فترات راحة دورية (حسب ما تستدعي الحالة)*


* المحلول الملحي:*​
*معاجة الجفاف الجاهزة عن طريق الفم (حبوب ملحية + محلول اوزمو أكياس)*

*معالجة الجفاف عن طريق التحضير الشخصي السريع للمحلول : (وذلك باضافة ثلاثة ملاعق كبيرة من السكر وملعقة كبيرة واحدة من الملح الى ليتر واحد من الماء النقي ) واشرب كل /15/دقيقة*​


----------



## hashemspc (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا إخوان على ردودكم و إضافاتكم المفيدة


----------



## hashemspc (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا اخوانى على الردود و ارجو التوفيق لهذا الملتقى الطيب


----------



## Ahmed Amer7 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## amir4179 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## tomasz (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## د/ ايهاب الصعيدى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس خسان:34::34:


----------



## محمودالحسيني (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جيل أكتوبر (16 يونيو 2013)

موضوع شيق ومفيدا جدا.
شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## FreeEngineer (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (21 مارس 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

